# New DIY desktop milling machine design



## LoboCNC (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone - I'm new to this forum.  I'm launching a new open-source, DIY project for building a light-weight CNC milling machine that I designed.  It's a desktop machine using 14ga folded sheet metal linear slides with double-row guide bearings.  It uses a compact router for a spindle.  It's not a hugely stiff machine, but with the high speed spindle, the cutting loads are low, and it is pretty accurate.  I've been using it for luthier applications (carving guitar necks, bridges, fret slots, inlays, etc.), which it works well for.  I've also been volunteering as a high school mentor for the FRC robotics competition and have been cutting a lot of aluminum - mostly 1/8th" plate.  The kids find it pretty easy to use.

There are complete plans, instructions, vendor lists, etc. at lobocnc.com.  Currently, I'm reselling the set of sheet metal components at cost (made by a local shop), but there are also DXF and PDF drawings of all the sheet metal parts for anyone with access to a sheet metal shop.  It's designed for NEMA 17 stepper motors - you can use any standard driver setup, but I've also got a custom driver board I designed.  I've got my own G-code interpreter that I wrote, along with a handful of other apps - all of which can be downloaded (with source code) at no cost.

I'd love to get your feedback on this machine (and on the project in general), and hopefully start a user community.  See www.lobocnc.com, and let me know what you think.

-Jeff


----------



## davidh (Jan 29, 2013)

this might fall in line with the "everyone wants a cnc but is afraid of the learning curve" maybe.   i am very interesting in being able to do small things with my computer and have also questioned my ability to learn how to do it just my reading a "manual".  the does look like a affordable system, if im reading it right, for about a $$$$grand or so, i just might be able to carve a set of letters from my windows based system. . .  

i'll be watching with interest, the comments of those that know about this stuff. . . . .


----------



## LoboCNC (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.  What I'm trying to do is create a machine that makes it really easy for someone with no CNC or electronics experience to put together a machine.  There is some sweat equity in the assembly, but nothing difficult that you would already need a full shop for.  The biggest part of the learning curve is the software chain.  The G-code interpreter/machine controller I wrote is  pretty simple to figure out (hopefully).  The trickier part is either learning to write G-code programs by hand (good for simple stuff), or else figuring out the whole CAD/CAM thing.  Fortunately, for some specific applications like engraving or Lithopanes, there are application specific programs like DeskEngrave and LoboLitho (another thing I wrote) that take you straight from design to G-code.

One thing I haven't found, though, is a really simple open/free/demo program for inlays.  I'm looking for something that will take you from a BMP or other graphics file (along with tool dia. and depth specifications) straight to G-code.  Any suggestions?

-Jeff


----------



## JohnAspinall (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome, Jeff.
You and I have already talked, on your Google Groups board.

For others reading this, let me say that Jeff's approach, using a semi-intelligent controller to greatly reduce the real-time demands on the PC, seems like a win to me.
(This opinion is not based on any CNC-specific experience, but other experience in computers controlling servo devices.)

 - John


----------

